# Outdoor filet knives and pliers



## Wildthings (Nov 29, 2020)

Gotta pass this on to my WB brethren. I own a couple of these Danco filet knives and pliers and they are top notch and inexpensive. Also free shipping. Right now sight wide they are running a 50% off special on Cyber Monday for 3 hours only. Get you some!! 
*CYBER MONDAY SALE! USE CODE: CYBER2020 at checkout*​*50% OFF
3 HOURS ONLY!*
Valid 11am - 2pm EST on 11/30/2020.​
*DANCO PLIERS** <<---- click there **I am not affiliated with them I just own and use their products*



Three hours only, we are offering 50% off sitewide with FREE SHIPPING! Order with code _CYBER2020 _at checkout between 11am-2pm EST on 11/30/2020. Fillet knives, pliers, cups, and more at the best prices this year. All products are backed by a consumer lifetime warranty.

*Cannot be combined with any other offer.
*Not valid on premio products*
*Free shipping in the contiguous US*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Nov 29, 2020)

Thanks for sharing Barry! I have one of their fillet knives and like it a lot. Hopefully they restock by tomorrow; many products are sold out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Dec 13, 2020)

Thanks for spending my money Barry  

Finally got my shipment. They said they were just overwhelmed by the three hour sale, so it took awhile to ship. All of my hunting and fishing buddies are now taken care of for Christmas. 

In all seriousness, thanks for posting this Barry; great deal!!

Reactions: Great Post 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 13, 2020)

They're some awesome knives for the price. Wow you didn't get a pair of pliers! You're missing out! AND you're welcome!


----------



## Steve in VA (Dec 14, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> They're some awesome knives for the price. Wow you didn't get a pair of pliers! You're missing out! AND you're welcome!


Trust me, I tried to order some pliers and a few other things as well. By the time I got to my cart to checkout they were sold out. Back to shopping, select another pair, back to the cart, and something else was removed. Eventually I just decided to get what I could and move one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## djg (Dec 14, 2020)

Wish I had seen this thread at time of posting. I've got a Dexter Russel fillet knife which I like, but I could always use another 5" or 6" fillet knife.
Wonder what shipping would be? Are they flexible? I bought a Knives of Alaska 7" fillet knife and it was too stiff.


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 14, 2020)

@djg shipping is free in the U.S. Watch BlueGabe on youtube to see them in action - promocode BLUEGABE for 10% off

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## djg (Mar 3, 2021)

Old thread I know, but did anyone get the Danco 4" Tournament Series Fillet Knife? it made from 4116 SS which is suppose to be more flexible than the 420 SS. If so, how flexible is the blade on the 4" knife?
Thanks


----------

